# انا مسلم . كيف اصبح مسيحى



## انا مش معاكم (30 مايو 2013)

*انا محمد مسلم *

*كيف اصبح مسيحى ؟*

*ما هى الخطوات ؟ *

*هل لابد من دق الصليب على اليد ؟*

*اريد شرح مختصر ومفيد وغير معقد*


*وهل اذا تنصرت تزوجت من مسيحية وهل توافق ؟*

*ولا تسألنى عن شهاداتى او مال او البلد التى تعيش بها بعد الزواج ؟*

*انتظر الرد الوافى *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2013)

*هل تريد ان تصبح مسيحى ؟
ام تريد معرفة الخطوات التى تجعل اى شخص يدخل المسيحية؟
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 مايو 2013)

انا مش معاكم قال:


> *انا محمد مسلم *
> 
> شيء طبيعي
> 
> ...



ونحن ننتظر منك الاجابه ...!!!

لنجيبك ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2013)

اسئلتك غريبه 
من الافضل ان تسأل عن المسيح 
وبعدين هى المسيحيه فى نظرك دق صليب وخلاص 
طيب على اى اساس حضرتك عايز تبقى مسيحى 
المسيحيه هى انجيل معاش


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*عذرا لم اجد رد وافى وصريح*

تحية طيبة لكل من شاركنى موضوعى​ 
*سمعان الاخميمى*​ 
*هل تريد ان تصبح مسيحى ؟*
*ام تريد معرفة الخطوات التى تجعل اى شخص يدخل المسيحية؟*​ 
*نعم اريد ان اصبح مسيحى وكان هذا واضح فى سؤالى وضوح الشمس*
*واريد كذلك معرفة الخطوات الازمة كى اصبح مسيحى *​ 


*_______________________________________*​ 

*هشام المهندس *​ 
ونحن ننتظر منك الاجابه ...!!!​ 
لنجيبك ...​ 
*فى كل الدنيا أرى من يسأل سؤال *
*يرى من يقوموا بالرد*​ 
*ولا يلقى السؤال سؤال *​ 
*أما عنك تحديدا *​ 
*يعجبك كلمة *​ 
*( لماذا )  *​ 
*أليس سؤالى واضح ؟*​ 
*وانا أسالك تجديدا الآن *​ 
*لماذا لم تجبنى بدون نقاشات *
*وما على لسانك الا كلمة لماذا *​ 
*أمرك غريب *​ 
____________________________________________​ 
*ماريا ماريا*​ 
اسئلتك غريبه
*غريبة انى عايز اعرف انى ازاى اكون مسيحى؟*
من الافضل ان تسأل عن المسيح​ 

*انا لو سألت مش هستفاد الا لما اكون متبعه واعمل بتعاليمه*
وبعدين هى المسيحيه فى نظرك دق صليب وخلاص​ 

*لا مش فى نظرى بس ده سؤال برده عادى وياريتك جاوبتى عليه أحسن من الفلسفة* 
طيب على اى اساس حضرتك عايز تبقى مسيحى​ 

*بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه لحضرتك مين فينا بيسال اسئلة غريبة* 
المسيحيه هى انجيل معاش​ 


عموما انا بشكرك جدا ​ 


*إحصائية بسيطة : حصل الموضوع على نسبة مشاهدات عالية فى وقت قصير جدا *
*وهذا دليل على نشاط المنتدى وزواره واعضائه *
*وحصل على ردود ( 6 )  *​ 
*ولم أرى اى اجابة شافية الكل بعد سؤالى دخل ليسأل فقط*​ 
*وأين الرد على أسئلتى ؟؟*​ 
*الموضوع فى غاية البساطة لا اعرف لماذا بعض الاعضاء هنا تصعب الامور *
*وانا كل ما اريد هو الطريق واننى لا احتاج المساعدة من احد *​ 
*اذا سألنى احد كيف تدخل الاسلام اجبته *
*فكيف لى ان ادخل المسيحية ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (31 مايو 2013)

انا مش معاكم قال:


> *انا محمد مسلم *
> 
> *كيف اصبح مسيحى ؟*
> 
> ...




استاذى لو كنت جاوبت عن نفسى كنت هجاوب بنفس الاجابات واظن معظم الناس كدة ههههههه

بالنسبة للاسئلة .. انا هجاوب اجابات تصبر بيها نفسك لحد ما الناس الى بتفهم تجاوب ..

كيف تصبح مسيحى و الخطوات ... : اوك  الاجابة باختصار ... تومن بان المسيح هو الله وان الاب والابن والروح القدس هى اقانيم و الجوهر اله واحد .. وتومن ان المسيح جاء يخلصنا .. وتومن بالكتاب المقدس باختصار ككتاب الله .. وانت مقتنع كل الاقتناع بذلك 
.. ملحوظة : وان تقوم على مبادئه على قد قدرتك ..

هل لابد من دق صليب : لا !! اصلا كتير اصحابى مسيحين مش داقين صليب .. الفكرة فى القلب مش فى اليد 

اريد شرح ..: عن ايه بالظبط ؟ 

.. بالنسبة للزواج .. طبعا ينفع تتزوج مسيحية امال هتتجوز ايه .. مدى القبوليه دى على حسب العروسه  لكن ينفع طبعا ... 

ولا تسالك عن ...و ... : استاذى .. دة على حسب العروسه !! مش شىء كتابى هو .. بس الكلام الكتابى بيقول انكو هتكونوا واحد !! اظن المفروض كل واحد يعرف عن التانى كل حاجة .... علشان مفيش حاجة اسمها طلاق .. هتكونوا واحد .. !!  لازم كل واحد يصارح التانى بكل حاجة وتحبوا بعض .. علشان تقدروا تستمروا ...

بالتوفيق استاذى .. وانتظر اجابات المحترفين ههههه علشان هيجيبوا حاجات كتابية فى الرد وشرح واضح ..


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*GoGo No Way*

*انت حبيبى والله *

*مش عارف الفلاسفة اللى دخلوا محدش رد عليا ليه كده*

*بشكرك جدا يا جوجو *

*اجابتك شافية ولا تحتاج الى ناس بتفهم انت احسنت الجواب *
​


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2013)

انا مش معاكم قال:


> *الموضوع فى غاية البساطة لا اعرف لماذا بعض الاعضاء هنا تصعب الامور *​
> *وانا كل ما اريد هو الطريق واننى لا احتاج المساعدة من احد *​
> *اذا سألنى احد كيف تدخل الاسلام اجبته *​
> *فكيف لى ان ادخل المسيحية ؟ *​


​​​​​​​​​​​
*المسيح هو الطريق. *
*المسيح قال: **

*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قال له يسوع: «*أنا هو **الطريق** والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي*.
 
 فهل تقبله أله ومخلصا لك.

لماذا تسأل إذا كنت لا تحتاج المساعدة من أحد؟ 
 

انت فعلا مش معنا.

  تقول:  انك لم تجد ردا وافىا وصريحا
 و* أنك لم ترَ اى اجابة شافية *وأن* الكل بعد سؤالك دخل ليسأل فقط*

*السبب ان موضوعك واضح لأعضاء المنتدى. *
 
*قبل أربعة ساعات فقط* من موضوعك هذا كتبت موضوعا بعنوان *سؤال عن الصليب*  أظهرت فيه جهلا تاما بالمسيحية، وليس هذا فقط بل استشهدت بكتابك الذي تؤمن به أن المسيح ليس إلله، ثم تأتي بعد ذلك وتسأل كيف اصبح مسيحي؟ 

على اي حال سأرد من أجل القراء الذين يفكرون مثلك.

 المسيحية ليست منتدى للدخول اليه.
المسيحية ليست دينا تنطق فيه الشهادتين *حتى ولو كنت أعجميا لا يفهم معنى ما ينطق به.*

المسيحية هي المسيح، هي الإيمان به أنه الله الظاهر بالجسد الذي صلب ومات وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث. إذا لم تؤمن بهذا كله لن تكون مسيحيا.



*أبغض الحلال عن المشرف هو إغلاق المواضيع* ​*ولكن بما أن موضوعك مكشوف على انك غير جاد بالسؤال*​
*يُغلق* ​*بعد أن وُجه لك إنذارا بإحترام الأعضاء *​
*على قولك التهكمي:*​ 
*(مش عارف الفلاسفة اللى دخلوا محدش رد عليا ليه كده**)*​


----------

